# Methamphetamin 4.0



## Eftos (Oct 1, 2008)

you may learn two things:
1) there are much more talented composers on the side
2) re-visit your old pieces

Methamphetamin

© www.eftos.de © last.fm/label/eftos


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## console_predator (Jul 24, 2009)

yes it's great ... just listen this one love it


----------

